# reserve bmq



## shortym (27 Jul 2011)

does anyone know when the next reserve bmq starts in nova scotia halifax ?


----------



## Ayrsayle (27 Jul 2011)

Edited - puckchaser's suggestion was more relevant to the question. (can be removed if needed).


----------



## PuckChaser (27 Jul 2011)

Ask your unit? Most BMQs are run on weekends now, and probably won't start until October.


----------



## Rcmpwarrior (26 Jun 2012)

I know i post a lot of questions, but ive tried to find this answer, but my girlfriend has to get major back surgery in july and i put my application in today (re-applied) and i she just got the call, and im her only way there (app 4 hour drive), so is it possible to start in bmq that is through out the year, if you ask and tell them the circumstances ? i can still start the job when ever they call me, i just can't do bmq until September, i really don't want to screw this up, sorry for the unnecessary text


----------



## MikeL (26 Jun 2012)

If you just applied now,  theres no way you would be doing BMQ this summer..  as for even doing the weekend BMQ in the fall it isn't 100% you will be in the Reserves in time to be loaded on that.  Joining the CF and getting onto Basic Training isn't something that happens in the span of a couple weeks...


----------



## Rcmpwarrior (27 Jun 2012)

alrighty but will they still call me up to work? Thursdays and weekends?


----------



## MikeL (27 Jun 2012)

Dude,  you haven't even started the applicaton process/testing,  you still have a ways to go before you are enrolled and can start work with the unit.


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Jun 2012)

Not to mention, you can't do a heck of a lot without the required training.


----------



## Rcmpwarrior (27 Jun 2012)

Well, i already did my aptitude test, my physical, and took care of all of the other necessary stuff. so would you say it'd take two - three weeks for an app to get back if you already have that information in. Oh and i know that you wont be able to do a whole heck of alot but i don't mind cleaning or peeling potatoes.


----------



## Scott (27 Jun 2012)

I'm starting to think we're being trolled.

Rcmpwarrior,

Take my previous advice about proper punctuation. Get that out of the way BEFORE your next post. 

Scott
Staff


----------



## MikeL (27 Jun 2012)

I'm assuming your CFAT, PT, etc were done the first time you applied?  Do you know if they are even still valid?  What if some things expired and you need to do them again?  Don't assume all is good until the CFRC says so.  

As for timings,  what you and everyone it seems like fails to grasp is that no one here can give you that info.  The CFRC handaling your file would be the point of contact to ask for a possible time line.


----------



## jmclark (16 Aug 2012)

Hello all,

I have been reading through the forums extensively for the last few days, and I know that I am about to ask a question that has already been asked, but from a different direction. Is there any way at all, that anyone knows of, for a reserve recruit to go to the regular force BMQ?

I am currently in the process of applying for the reserves as I already have a full time job. I have been debating joining the forces for many years, but school and working towards my career have stopped me. I've finally decided that I want to join so badly that I'm applying for the reserves on top of my full time job. I would go for reg force, but the job I have pays too well for me to give it up. And there is no base I could get posted to within a decent distance of where my fiance is currently posted (he is reg force).

Here's the thing. I want to experience basic /properly/. I want to know what my limits are, I want to be pushed, and I want to grow as a person. For those reasons, I want to go the reg BMQ so much that it feels like a physical pull in my chest. So, is there any way at all, that anyone knows of, for me to get in to the St Jean basic as a reservist? What would it take to get there? Or is it not possible at all and should I try to get over the desire to experience it?

Thank you in advance,
Jacqueline


----------



## dangerboy (16 Aug 2012)

I would get over your desire to experience it, as Army reserve there is no requirement for you to go to St Jean and no reason for them to spend the money on you do a regular force BMQ vice a reserve one.


----------



## aesop081 (16 Aug 2012)

jmclark said:
			
		

> I want
> 
> I want
> 
> ...



 :facepalm:


----------



## mariomike (16 Aug 2012)

jmclark said:
			
		

> Is there any way at all, that anyone knows of, for a reserve recruit to go to the regular force BMQ?



Topic: "Res man Wants Reg BMQ":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33811.0


----------



## jmclark (16 Aug 2012)

Thank you for all the responses. I hadn't found that thread on my own and it was an interesting read. I'm leaning now towards air force reserve if that can get me a proper basic. I realize that I'm being greedy by wanting something not many people get to experience. But it is completely fueled from the desire to be good at what I do and useful to those around me.


----------



## Scott (16 Aug 2012)

jmclark said:
			
		

> Thank you for all the responses. I hadn't found that thread on my own and it was an interesting read. I'm leaning now towards air force reserve if that can get me a proper basic. I realize that I'm being greedy by wanting something not many people get to experience. But it is completely fueled from the desire to be good at what I do and useful to those around me.



I am sorry, this qualifies for ''Dumbest Things Said Today''...

What you just stated would be like me choosing to go to a university based solely on what the meal hall serves on Fridays


----------



## Cundalabra (16 Aug 2012)

> But it is completely fueled from the desire to be good at what I do and useful to those around me.



As someone who will be starting reserve BMQ in the fall, I've got to take issue with that.  Do you really think that by doing your BMQ on the weekends as opposed to full time, you won't be good at what you do or useful to those around you?


----------



## jmclark (16 Aug 2012)

Just to clarify the trade I'm going for is RMS clerk so it's available in both. I wouldn't be changing my trade choice to go with one or the other. And I'm sorry if I offended you. But I want to be the best I can at what I do. And a reg BMQ will prepare me better than any weekend course could. Not that the weekend course is bad. But you have to admit being immersed in it for an extended period of time must be better if it's an available option


----------



## George Wallace (16 Aug 2012)

Deacon_Sk said:
			
		

> As someone who will be starting reserve BMQ in the fall, I've got to take issue with that.  Do you really think that by doing your BMQ on the weekends as opposed to full time, you won't be good at what you do or useful to those around you?



Actually, what I found amusing was the statement that implied that an Air Force BMQ would be a "proper basic" followed by "completely fueled from the desire to be good at what I do and useful to those around me."  The non-army BMQ, BMQ (L) and PLQ courses are so dumbed down, it makes these points quite humourous.  Definitely not the challenge she desired as implied in her earlier posts.


----------



## jmclark (16 Aug 2012)

I came on here for help and advice. So here is my question to you George Wallace. And I'm not being daft I want your actual opinion. What do you think would be a better experience for me. A full length air force BMQ, or a weekend only army one?


----------



## aesop081 (16 Aug 2012)

BMQ is BMQ........weekend run, full-time...whatever, it's the same stuff.

You have not done any military training so you have no idea what is "proper" or not. No idea.


----------



## George Wallace (16 Aug 2012)

jmclark said:
			
		

> I came on here for help and advice. So here is my question to you George Wallace. And I'm not being daft I want your actual opinion. What do you think would be a better experience for me. A full length air force BMQ, or a weekend only army one?



Let's go back to the start.



			
				jmclark said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> I have been reading through the forums extensively for the last few days, and I know that I am about to ask a question that has already been asked, but from a different direction. Is there any way at all, that anyone knows of, for a reserve recruit to go to the regular force BMQ?
> 
> ...



Point one:  You are in a FULL-TIME job that pays too well for you to give up, so why are you then thinking of a FULL-TIME Reg Force BMQ?

Point two:  The Air Force Reserve is not as easy to get into as the Army Reserve.  Usually they are in the habit of hiring already trained personnel.  

Point three:  If you want to push your limits, you are more likely to do so in an Army Reserve course than an Air Force Reserve course.  

Point four:  BMQ candidates have to gain the same qualifications, no matter if they are Regular or Reserve, on a full-time or part-time course.  Again, you will likely have your character and abilities tested more on an Army BMQ than on another.  

Point five:  RMS Clerk is a Purple Trade, so you will not have to do Army level crses, unless you are attached to an Army unit.......of which most Reserve units are.  As an Air Force Reservist, your places of employment are going to be much more restricted.  You will not likely be employed in an Army Reserve unit as an Air Force Reservist.  You would have to be in an Air Force Reserve unit.  Is there even an Air Force Reserve unit in your town/city?


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Aug 2012)

Just a clarification here.  Pretty sure the ARAF does the Reg F BMQ course, so AFAIK, there is no such thing as an "Air Force Reserve" course.  I could be mistaken.  It's been known to happen.   

Thing is, if you join the ARAF and not the Army Reserves (still do not understand why there are three separate and distinct Reserves), you will also do full time trades training.  Do you think your employer is going to give you that kind of time off work?


----------



## Habs (17 Aug 2012)

jmclark said:
			
		

> Just to clarify the trade I'm going for is RMS clerk so it's available in both. I wouldn't be changing my trade choice to go with one or the other. And I'm sorry if I offended you. But I want to be the best I can at what I do. And a reg BMQ will prepare me better than any weekend course could. Not that the weekend course is bad. But you have to admit being immersed in it for an extended period of time must be better if it's an available option



What? How do you know if Reg force BMQ is any harder/tougher/different than weekend PRes BMQ? You haven't done either.

My recruiting officer told me that Air Force and Navy Reserve members go to St. Jean with Reg Force candidates and train with them, doing the Reg Force BMQ. The Army Reserve either do weekends or a full time course in the summer. I did a full time course in the summer, and trust me, it wasn't child's play like you claim it to be.

I think you really should NOT choose an element based on what basic training you will receive... basic training is the same no matter where you do it. If you want to be in the Army, join the Army. If you want to be in the Air Force, join the Air Force. Basic training is only a very small glimpse in your career... it gives you the BASICS so you can use those skills in more advanced courses/training.


----------



## Bowser (13 Jan 2013)

Hello, I have applied to the Argyll and Sutherland Highlanders of Canada reserve unit in Hamilton, Ontario. I am finished the application process and am waiting to be contacted.

I am wondering what the BMQ is like for reservists. I am 16 years old and in grade 11. I am staying in highshool. Is training every weekend for BMQ? Where does the training take place for reservists?

Thanks


----------



## Pte. Jay (13 Jan 2013)

Training, with my local unit at least, is one night a week (Thursday over here) and one weekend a month. I believe this goes on from Sept/Oct to May or June. In the summer you will probably be required to do additional full time training.


----------



## brihard (13 Jan 2013)

JayB said:
			
		

> Training, with my local unit at least, is one night a week (Thursday over here) and one weekend a month. I believe this goes on from Sept/Oct to May or June. In the summer you will probably be required to do additional full time training.



That's the regular training cycle for an individual who is already trained. He's asking about BMQ.



			
				Bowser said:
			
		

> Hello, I have applied to the Argyll and Sutherland Highlanders of Canada reserve unit in Hamilton, Ontario. I am finished the application process and am waiting to be contacted.
> 
> I am wondering what the BMQ is like for reservists. I am 16 years old and in grade 11. I am staying in highshool. Is training every weekend for BMQ? Where does the training take place for reservists?
> 
> Thanks



There are, to my knowledge, three formats for reserve BMQ.

*1: Part time weekends*: This is the most common format. The way I've usually seen it run is that a givern reserve 'brigade' - a collection of reserve units in the same area or province - will run several BMQs part time over the school year. Thsi is usually scheduled as about 11 weekends, running roughly 2 weekends a month on average, and taking place between September/October and April/May. My brigade has typically had a batch of courses start in late Sept/early Oct, and then a second set starting in early January. There's no hard and fast rule though- all you need to take away is that two weekends a month for five or six months during the school year. In addition you'd likely be expected to show up for your unit's regularly training evening.

*High school co-op*: Not all brigades offer this. Some do. I have no personal experience with this; my understanding is that for a full school semester, recruits will spend half the day doing BMQ stuff and half the day doing regular high school credits. The BMQ grants high school credits under a coop credit code in addition to the normal pay. 

*Full time*: There are sometimes full time BMQs run in the late spring or summer. Last summer, for instance, Meaford Ontario had a course running full time for a duration of one month in May or so. They may do this out east as well. You would be gone for that full period of time running full, hard days straight through. You would likely get weekends off. However it's unlikely you'll find one scheduled late enough that someone in high school could take it.

So that's the three ways I've seen it work. Hopefully this helps.


----------



## Smirnoff123 (13 Jan 2013)

thats for regular parading, not bmq.

Bmq is generally every other weekend for about 13 weekends.


----------



## Bowser (13 Jan 2013)

Alright thankyou very much for the replys, they are very helpful.

Just one more question, is it a problem if i am going away for the whole summer? Can I take a leave for the whole two months and then come back, or is that going to be an issue?

Thanks.


----------



## brihard (13 Jan 2013)

Bowser said:
			
		

> Alright thankyou very much for the replys, they are very helpful.
> 
> Just one more question, is it a problem if i am going away for the whole summer? Can I take a leave for the whole two months and then come back, or is that going to be an issue?
> 
> Thanks.



As a reservist, typically to get qualified in your trade you are required to be available for a couple of months in your first summer in order to do your trade course, and your BMQ-Land if you're joining the army reserve. If you cannot get trained for your military occupation, than you are not useful to us. Whatever your plans are for this summer, you will have to decide between them and the army reserve. This should be been explained to you. You should not be joining if you aren't available for the rest of your basic training.


----------



## Bowser (13 Jan 2013)

Alright, so since I have already completed the application process, if I recieved the offer to join the unit I applied to, could I request to start next year, or would I have to redo the application process?


----------



## Eaglelord17 (13 Jan 2013)

Brihard said:
			
		

> As a reservist, typically to get qualified in your trade you are required to be available for a couple of months in your first summer in order to do your trade course, and your BMQ-Land if you're joining the army reserve. If you cannot get trained for your military occupation, than you are not useful to us. Whatever your plans are for this summer, you will have to decide between them and the army reserve. This should be been explained to you. You should not be joining if you aren't available for the rest of your basic training.



I know they prefer you to do basic training asap but as a Reservist it is not a requirement. That you say you should not be joining if you aren't available for the first summer is a personal opinion. I know many Reservists who said they would wait a summer or do a lesser amount of training that summer for insert reason (stuff like grad for some or work for others). Do not turn down your offer if it is given to you because someone said on the internet that it is a requirement to give up your first summer. Yes they prefer someone to train as quickly as possible but as a Reservist it is not a requirement. 
Best of luck


----------



## Smirnoff123 (13 Jan 2013)

If it is only the one summer it shouldnt be to big of an issue for your unit, however it will slow down your progress in training.


----------



## Bowser (13 Jan 2013)

Well thanks everyone for your replies, they were all very helpful. I will deffinitely talk to my recruiter before making any decisions. I don't even know yet if I am going to be accepted, or when I will be accepted, but I would deffinitely like to begin training even if my progress is slow due to the summer.


----------



## fake penguin (13 Jan 2013)

Op you said you just finished the application process and am waiting to be contacted. To be honested 100% of reservist i know took their bmq during weekends in the winter. Bmq land and biq are usually summertime. These courses have always ran from january to april, 2 weekends on 1 weekend off type of thing. So you might off miss the boat to be course loaded on bmq this year, you may have to wait until january/14. I know reservist that have taken reg force biq but never reg force bmq. So is there summer bmq courses for reservist in the summer? Cause i always thought there wasn't.


----------



## Smirnoff123 (14 Jan 2013)

I dont think they are as common, but i have friends in the reserves who have taken full timeBMQ during the summer. I believe it was one month long.


----------



## brihard (14 Jan 2013)

Eaglelord17 said:
			
		

> I know they prefer you to do basic training asap but as a Reservist it is not a requirement. That you say you should not be joining if you aren't available for the first summer is a personal opinion. I know many Reservists who said they would wait a summer or do a lesser amount of training that summer for insert reason (stuff like grad for some or work for others). Do not turn down your offer if it is given to you because someone said on the internet that it is a requirement to give up your first summer. Yes they prefer someone to train as quickly as possible but as a Reservist it is not a requirement.
> Best of luck



Thanks for the two cents, new guy. Come back when you're qualified in trade and have enough experience for your opinion to be informed. You have a bad habit of hopping into conversations that are outside your arcs.

Someone who is unable to commit the time to get trained in trade in their first summer will not be at all useful. In fact they're a detriment, as they are taking up a BMQ position that could otherwise go to someone who CAN get trained in their trade. This is what I tell applicants who come into my office looking to join. If you cannot commit to completing your basic training you are of no use to us and are not a suitable applicant. 

To the original poster- you need to talk to your recruiter, and confirm whether they intend to put you on BMQ this winter, or not til next fall. If the former, you have an ethical obligation to tell them that you cannot complete the rest of your training this summer. If they can't get you on BMQ til part time next fall anyway then it's no problem if you can't work this summer.


----------



## Eaglelord17 (14 Jan 2013)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Thanks for the two cents, new guy. Come back when you're qualified in trade and have enough experience for your opinion to be informed. You have a bad habit of hopping into conversations that are outside your arcs.
> 
> Someone who is unable to commit the time to get trained in trade in their first summer will not be at all useful. In fact they're a detriment, as they are taking up a BMQ position that could otherwise go to someone who CAN get trained in their trade. This is what I tell applicants who come into my office looking to join. If you cannot commit to completing your basic training you are of no use to us and are not a suitable applicant.



I would just like to ask you what have I said which is wrong? I only placed one opinion down the rest was only facts. Here I'll dissect it for you. 

Fact 1- they prefer people to train as quickly as possible but as a Reservist it is not a requirement. Fact 2- you said they should not be joining if they aren't available for the first summer is a opinion, which it is. Fact 3- I do know many Reservists who have waited a summer or taken a reduced amount of courses for various reasons.  It is your opinion which states that a applicant should not join if they are not willing to train as quickly as possible. Opinion 1- Do not turn down your offer if it is given to you because someone said on the internet it is a requirement to give up your first summer. Reasonable advice but is only a opinion. Fact 4- Yes they prefer someone to train as quickly as possible but as a Reservist it is not a requirement. More or less a repeat of Fact 1. 

I understand you are looking at this from a recruiter and unit perspective which is to try to get the most trained personell as quickly as possible. I never said they would be useful or productive in there unit (alot of those people who take the summer off or have reduced training regret it alot when all is said and done) as they lack the training to do much, but by the same regard I just told them what is and isn't a requirement. 
The decision is up to the OP, he is just coming on the internet to try to find out more information. I provided him with information and showed him what was a opinion not facts.


*edited as forgot to do spell check


----------



## fake penguin (14 Jan 2013)

I received an email stating a lost 300 mil points for giving false info to op. At the end of the message it says-unless you have the natuional primary reserve bmq course calendar in front of you. You can not say with 100% certainty the op will have to wait until 2014. I never said that. What i said was 100 of the people i know took bmq in the winter weekend
months and you may(possibility) have to wait until january. Never said he for certain will have to wait until january. I even ask the question in my post if there was a bmq reserve course in the summer.


----------



## Bluebulldog (14 Jan 2013)

To the OP.

1. You're an applicant. Have you spoken with the recruiter at the unit? The last I heard ( and I know quite a few Hamilton Reservists) there is an almost 2 year wait to get into the Argyll's ( Something about women loving men in kilts or some such nonsense).

2. Typically your training cycle will be BMQ on weekends from late Sept - Jan. BMQ-L from Feb - Late May. and then as far as I know, your Infantry DP one has been broken up into two modules DP1.1 and DP1.2, which take about 4 weeks each to complete.

There are lots of other reservist based BMQ, and training calendar threads on this site....have a look.


----------



## Bowser (14 Jan 2013)

Well I deffinitely will not be starting my training this year. Two family doctor letters which I sent to the recruiting centre were either misplaced or lost in the mail, so I will have to book new appointments and redo them.


----------



## Pte. Jay (14 Jan 2013)

Wait, so, do you go on parade nights while going through BMQ? I know it doesn't count as BMQ, but can you still attend?


----------



## Smirnoff123 (14 Jan 2013)

It depends on your unit, my unit allows it while others do not allow you to until you are finished BMQ.


----------



## greythunders99 (14 Jan 2013)

Bowser said:
			
		

> Well I deffinitely will not be starting my training this year. Two family doctor letters which I sent to the recruiting centre were either misplaced or lost in the mail, so I will have to book new appointments and redo them.



I advise you to keep always a copy of your medical letters, that can help you... (for the next time...) 

Good luck for the future. 

(sorry english is'nt my first language)


----------



## gunz2000 (8 Feb 2013)

hey guys, i live in southern Ontario in the Niagara area and was just wondering if they still do the weekend BMQ course, sorry if its a repeat question
thanks


----------



## brihard (8 Feb 2013)

This year they've run BMQs out of Windsor, London and Hamilton, startin in September and starting again in January. It will likely be the same in the next year. They don't seem to often run them out of the Niagara area specifically, but reserve units will transport their recruits to where they need to be.


----------



## gunz2000 (8 Feb 2013)

i don't care if i have to go to Hamilton , London, or even meaford every weekend i can do that and could even drive my self i just can take the time off work for the full course all in one shot


----------



## brihard (8 Feb 2013)

gunz2000 said:
			
		

> i don't care if i have to go to Hamilton , London, or even meaford every weekend i can do that and could even drive my self i just can take the time off work for the full course all in one shot



Then what is your plan for the two months of full time training that you'll need to do after BMQ? BMQ is only the first of two or three courses to get qualified in your trade, depending on which trade you select. As a reserve applicant, plan of being gone for two full months in your first summer after BMQ.


----------



## gunz2000 (9 Feb 2013)

i could work that in for 2 months, but from what i can tell the full BMQ is  what 11 or 13 weeks long plus then 8 weeks of trade training, correct me if i am wrong here but i can not pull that off with my employer, now if we are in a contract year there is a good chance i would be laid off for 6 to 8 months then that's not a problem but i am also finishing my millwrights apprenticeship so that's taking some time, trust me i am kicking my self in the @ss i should of did this 11 years ago when i finished high school


----------

